# I'm looking for songs or tracks that would fit Scylla, basically music for a GIANT.



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

Can anyone give me some OST's or songs that would fit a character who's main power is turning giant? I'm thinking of something like a boss battle theme or something that would fit a giantess villainess. Her normal theme is just "Rules of Nature" from Metal Gear, but sung by a woman. Scylla needs some theme music to fit her size and power.

What I'm looking for:
.Something instrumental. (Unless it is something you'd play in a fight with some lyrics.)
.Something sort of imposing or big, or perhaps something sort of empowering women.
.Scylla is in the future so maybe something with a bit of techno or industrial, she's not a "fantasy" giant.
.Videogame music?
.Anything not in Godzilla or Pacific Rim (I've tried it, they don't fit her.)
.GIRL POWER themes.
.Boss Battle music.


So something intimidating or imposing, perhaps ominous, but not all "big scary demon" or "giant robot."


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2021)

The Shadow of Colossus soundtrack comes to mind. XD Jk, I know that wouldn't suit her genre.
What's Scylla's personality like? Cold and calculated? Fiery and destructive? Dominatrix?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The Shadow of Colossus soundtrack comes to mind. XD Jk, I know that wouldn't suit her genre.
> What's Scylla's personality like? Cold and calculated? Fiery and destructive? Dominatrix?



Sort of stupid, bullish, and sort of dark humored. She is a bully, but she is also meant to be sort of the "woobie destroyer of worlds." So sort of silly and airheaded, yet also fierce. She can be a Dominatrix though, (she is bisexual and has a lesbian fanbase.) She's sort of cruel and yet conceited.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2021)

Would something like Noisia be considered a tad 'too heavy' for Scylla's style? 
Also I skimmed through the DOOM ost's and they sound kinda... 'doomy'. 









 < This one is the instrumental version.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Would something like Noisia be considered a tad 'too heavy' for Scylla's style?
> Also I skimmed through the DOOM ost's and they sound kinda... 'doomy'.
> 
> 
> ...



It's not that they're too heavy, but it's more of the really really heavy metal stuff would more than likely fit her older brother, Grief. See, Scylla is the "fun" character and her brother is the "serious" one. If that makes sense?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It's not that they're too heavy, but it's more of the really really heavy metal stuff would more than likely fit her older brother, Grief. See, Scylla is the "fun" character and her brother is the "serious" one. If that makes sense?



Ahhh, gotcha. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Ahhh, gotcha. Hmmmmmm.



Not that she cannot be serious, but in general she gets more of the funny satire stuff and the more "catchy" theme...well, other than Grief's theme song that is. Grief prefers to fight a fair fight more than she does, she loves picking on those smaller than her. (So more kaiju themes than actually monster vs monster like Grief does.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2021)

Welp. This is all I could think of before bed.





If only I knew the millions of genres out there. I have an idea, I just don't know what the heck its called.






Something similar to this though.






At 17:00 minutes in? Not sure if this style is considered 'too feminine' sounding?

Okiebedtimeformenow


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 21, 2021)

Does she have lady friends? They could all get together and stomp to Wannabe by the Spice girls? 
*runs to bed before she gets stomped*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Does she have lady friends? They could all get together and stomp to Wannabe by the Spice girls?
> *runs to bed before she gets stomped*



Her friend is actually a psychic soldier named Monica Patterson the Cat.


----------

